# Lens Advice - Oakley Canopy



## aje6890 (Dec 16, 2012)

I really like my VR50 Emerald iridium. They are very versatile but hard to find. Not sure why but Oakley doesnt really make them anymore. I think its there most versatile lens. I'm comfortable in all conditions with those.

The most common combo is probably Fire for sunny and hi yellow for darker days. The only issue with two lens is if the weather changes. Fire can be tough to see in if it gets dark. I would consider going with blue instead of fire because that will be a little better if the clouds come out a little. 

In my opinion, I rather have a versatile lens(one of the vr50's) because weather does change sometimes and unless you carry the second lens with you, you might have some issues. Of course money is always a factor as well. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

So Hi Yellow & Blue Iridium?

I am thinking since i was fine with the Persimmon for all but really low light i dont need to go much higher? Since im assuming the Fire Iridiums etc are probably only good in direct heavy sunlight? Most of the mountains im on are a mix of sun and shade

Would Blue Iridium 30% and Hi Yellow 81% be a winner for me then? I'd probably carry them around with me and change on the Chairlifts if need be in a well padded part of my backpack or hardcase?


----------



## aje6890 (Dec 16, 2012)

If you want a lens thats mostly for sunny conditions, but will be ok if it gets cloudy, I think the blue iridium are your best option. The hi yellow seems to be the favorite lens for darker conditions.

Blue and yellow seems like a pretty good combo to me.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the Blue Iridium lens? some sources (websites/charts) say its darker than a Fire Iridium and other say its a VR28 with a Blue Iridium tint? Info overload!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

blue iridium is about the same VLT as fire iridium (years ago i did the actual math and found out that oakley is full of shit)


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I had the same problem: 1 "all-in-one" lens (in my case, Rose) that made me squint in sun and I they were too dark in overcast/shadows. "Jack of all trades/master of none"

(even the best "automatic" lenses only range from about 50-20% VLT) 

everyone should own 2 lens options, one in the low VLT range for full sun and one in the high VLT range for flat/overcast light. 

don't be that guy riding around in flat light in his low VLT/ultra mirrored lens. Granted, some of them can't afford another lens...but others are intentionally sacrificing vision just to look cool (noticed a lot of that last time I was up)


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wouldnt surprise me, i saw like 5 different charts saying they were 5 different types of light transmission...

Legallyillegal could you share a reccomendation for me from your math?

Or Legaly and extra0 could you reccommend one that will work for sunny/partly cloudy if i am going to buy the Hi Yellow as my low light lens for flat/miserable days.

I want some overlap so i dont have to always change so doesnt need to be too dark as i didnt struggle with persimmon in full light. An iridium would be nice for the 'cool' look

Thanks


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, unfortunately Oakley doesn't list the VLT of their lenses. If you can find out what they are, I recommend something in the 25% VLT or less range for bright sunny days (anything higher and sensitive eyes will be squinting) and 60% VLT or more to see the very best possible in stormy and flat light days. For me, these overlap plenty.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Oakley Website Says

Black Iridium 15%
VR50 Emerald Iridium 30%
Blue Iridium 30%
Fire Iridium 16%
Gold iridium 20%
Persimmon 62%
Hi Persimmon 63%
Hi Yellow 80%
Pink Iridium 57%
VR50 Pink Iridium 40%
VR28 Black Iridum 14%


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When it's going to be sunny I take an extra lens, start with yellow, go to fire iridium. When it's overcast I stick with just yellow. I also have a clear lens for night riding. I find myself riding with the yellow about 60% of days.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pink Iridium for me on 90% of the days in the PNW. Works well in overcast to bluebird, and HI yellow for fog/night


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> Pink Iridium for me on 90% of the days in the PNW. Works well in overcast to bluebird, and HI yellow for fog/night


I too ride mt hood and was looking at the pink iridium lens( good for all conditions) how large is this goggle? I wear an xl protec helmet and need something with good peripheral. Would it e similar to the electric eg2? What are your opinions? 

Thanks


----------



## johnnyo (Mar 27, 2013)

I can only find the vr50 pinks but no pink iridium is there a difference between the two, im guessing from the previous post there must be because its 40% and 57%.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

johnnyo said:


> I can only find the vr50 pinks but no pink iridium is there a difference between the two, im guessing from the previous post there must be because its 40% and 57%.


Hmm I was thinking theyre the same. Good call


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have 3 lenses for my Oakleys:

Hi Yellow used 75% of the time
Pink Irridium used 15% of the time
Fire Irridium Used 10% of the time

When its partly cloudy and i wear the pinks, when the sun comes out, im fine....if you had to pick two, definitely the Hi Yellow and then you'd be safe with anything btw 30-60 vlt for your non- low light.

I would like to get a set of VR50 Pink and only run 2 lenses...i think somewhere in between my two irridiums would be perfect for anything but low light.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I've neen running the Emerald in the Canopy and love it. It's a pretty hard lens to find though. That lens and the Hi Yellow are my combo.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

duh said:


> I've neen running the Emerald in the Canopy and love it. It's a pretty hard lens to find though. That lens and the Hi Yellow are my combo.


How would you compare the canopy size to
The eg2? Or spy platoon? 

I wear an xl helmet


----------

